# Anyone need pheasant feathers for flies ??



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone tie flys out there that may need some pheasant feathers ?? I have a nephew who is raising some birds plus I have have shot a couple this week ; *I am not trying to sell* , just hate to see them go to waste if someone can use & it's legal. I've just plucked and bagged , but would be willing to salt down some hackles if need be. Live in central Ohio, near Marysville if you are interested. If you want to throw a couple good smallmouth streamers my way, that's even better. Please PM if interested.
Tim


----------

